

Rr 3.0 Released with x86-64 Support - robin_reala
http://robert.ocallahan.org/2014/12/rr-30-released-with-x86-64-support.html

======
vardump
As I previously had no idea what Rr is, I googled it a bit.

So for others: It's a tool to record executable execution and play it back
later for debugging purposes.

[http://rr-project.org/](http://rr-project.org/) [http://rr-
project.org/rr.html](http://rr-project.org/rr.html)

~~~
baldfat
As someone that works in R I find this fact funny that a language uses the
name Rr. I can't image the pain of using Google to find an answer. I thought
search Google with R was bad enough. R is also now 3.1 so that actually might
hurt even more.

------
robin_reala
The rr-dev mailing list has this comment[0] from roc:

 _I expect rr 4.0 will be either ARM support or gdb reverse execution,
whichever one is done first._

[0] [https://mail.mozilla.org/pipermail/rr-
dev/2014-December/0002...](https://mail.mozilla.org/pipermail/rr-
dev/2014-December/000201.html)

------
gaalze
How does this compare to reversible debugging in GDB? I guess it addresses the
increased overhead (some say 1000x) that UndoDB tries to fix.

------
lttlrck
This sounds excellent, I'm looking forward to the next opportunity to give it
a spin. The process tree aspect is particularly cool.

------
EmanueleAina
Awesome!

